# Simple web connected 277v light switch



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Use the one that works and use that to switch another relay or contactor.


----------



## Daniel.Lindsey (2 mo ago)

@MikeFL could you outline how that relay setup would work?

I wired up the Leviton 15A Switch with Z-Wave Technology DZ15S-1BZ switch into my 277v circuit of lights in my warehouse. The lights came on when I flipped the breaker but then the switch wouldn't turn them off. They just stayed on constant.

- Something worth mentioning, this switch requires a neutral and there was a neutral in the box capped so I put it on the new switch thinking we'd be all set and then had the above issues.

Is it possible because the amps are too high the switch just bypasses the actual switch? This switch is a click on and click off but it rests at a neutral position so it's not an actual "switch" because it is Z wave compatible if that makes sense.

Maybe the switch is just bad so I'll test it on another circuit but was thinking maybe I'm missing something obvious.

I'm at a loss of where to even start with this.

Thanks.


----------



## Slay302 (2 mo ago)

Daniel.Lindsey said:


> @MikeFL could you outline how that relay setup would work?
> 
> I wired up the exact switch mentioned above into my 277v circuit of lights in my warehouse. The lights came on when I flipped the breaker but then the switch wouldn't turn them off. They just stayed on constant.
> 
> ...


If you didn’t run the load through a contactor and have led lights the inrush plus the distance most likely fused the contacts together


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you sure the neutral is connected at the source end?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com, the premier online forum _exclusively for professional electricians_.

Please understand that working with electricity can be unsafe and even _deadly_ if not done by a qualified professional electrician*. *


Electrical hazards cause more than 300 deaths and 4,000 injuries each year in the U.S.
More than 3,500 people die in fire every year in the US, most in their own home where we expect to be safest.
*The moderators of this site strongly suggest you contact a professional electrician in your area. *


That being said, if you are permitted by law to do your own electrical work, you may visit our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com, the premier online forum for *D*o *I*t *Y*ourselfers, where we also have an Electrical section and plenty of pros to assist.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
This thread has been closed.


----------

